# backloading slin pins help



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

So I grabbed some slin pins recently and have been having an issue filling em without losing oil. So here's my question, how do you backload it and then stick the plunger back in without pushing some out the tip? The air pressure seems to keep pushing the plunger back out unless I go in to a few lines, but then when I flip the pin over and the air bubble comes to the top some oil dribbles out the cap. I'm assuming this isn't just an accepted casualty, so I must be doing something wrong, what's the issue here?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

Also if oil can leak out the cap then air must be able to get in, so how is preloading syringes still sterile? I've heard tons of people say they preload but I don't see how bacteria can't still get to the pin if something as thick as oil can get out of the protective cap.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2012)

It  can't imagine doing test e..with a slin pin........and back loading can't be sterile...
any exposure could contaminate...i would think...


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I shoot all my gear with a slin pin, I just dont pre-load it, I load and inject asap


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never back loaded a slin pin, but I would suggest sticking the pin in the vial, than any thing that gets pushed out when installing the plunger will be go right back into the vial.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah there's no reason to do test E with a slin pin really, I'm cruisin and they arrived in the mail recently so meh I wanted to try em. But I know heavy and at least a few others here are filling their slin pins ahead of time so maybe they can chime in, seems totally pointless to waste a regular syringe and a slin pin everytime you inject. Makes way more sense to fill a 3ml and load 3-6 insulin ones with it right? So how do you keep the oil from leaking out when you have the pin pointed down and you push the plunger back in?


----------



## colochine (Jan 18, 2012)

I loaded a slin pin Monday it took a good 2 minutes to fill to 1ml.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 18, 2012)

Backload that bitch with a 20g and you're g2g. My slim pins hold a little more than 1ml. So when i was doing this it was with tren and only .75ml. But just back fill it and hold the pin horizontal but slightly slanted pin side down. Just fill that bitch and then grab the plunger. Tilt the pin back to horizontal and then barely put the plunger in while at the same time tilting the needle toward the sky. Tip it upside down so the needle side is in the air and wait for the bubble to go to the top. Flick it a few times to help. 

It's pretty easy if the gear is warmed up.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2012)

Backload it to one ml. Re insert the plunger but just enough to fill the hole. Flip the whole unit pin end up tso the air is at the needle end then push the plunger in. This pushes the excess air out and brings the gear upto the pin. Simple. I have a video on youtube just searvh my screen name bro its super easy.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 18, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Backload it to one ml. Re insert the plunger but just enough to fill the hole. Flip the whole unit pin end up tso the air is at the needle end then push the plunger in. This pushes the excess air out and brings the gear upto the pin. Simple. I have a video on youtube just searvh my screen name bro its super easy.



I've been wondering this myself. Never touched slin pins. Nice video.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks bro, if your running prop or tren a, npp it a godsend! Just makes life easier not having to bury a larger gauge needle all the time i usally preload a few. Get 3-5 ml barrels and do a bunch at once


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks bros I was trying to put the plunger in while the pin was totally vertical, loaded a couple at once and they all seemed fine til I flipped em right side up... then I started losing oil out the cap. So trick is to hold it almost horizontal or even flip it over while inserting the plunger? Not a huge deal right now as test E isn't super expensive but losing oil is never a good feeling lol, figured I might as well straighten my shit out before I start playing with something actually expensive like tren....


----------



## FordFan (Jan 19, 2012)

Its easy bro. Do like said above. I preload my 3ml's next with prop and tren. Then when I'm ready fill my slin pin for ed injects. When storing preloads, I always store with needle tilted up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I have never back loaded a slin pin, but I would suggest sticking the pin in the vial, than any thing that gets pushed out when installing the plunger will be go right back into the vial.



worst advice ever, you will blunt the hell out of the pin.

D-lat and Slopp have covered it, this is my slin-pin loading protocol for the week.

*Use a heavy guage pin (19"-21") to fill to the desired level. With tren I fill to 0.75, so I hold the pin to that level and fill oil until it touches the pin. If you overfill you can always take some out.

*Put the plunger in a little way and tip the barrel overso the pin is standing vertical.

*Allow the little air bubble to rise up to the tip - it will be a little slow as it has to rise through the thick oil. You can flick the barrel with your finger to get it moving.

*Push the plunger in slowly and gently to expel the excess air.

*I always store my pre-filled slin pins either vertically in a jar, or on a slight angle in my gears box so the tip is elevated - this will avoid any leakage, which is unlikely anyways.

*All my pre-filled slin pins are kept in a zip lock plastic bag - I use a new one each week.

I always shoot in the shower, hold the pin under hot water for a minute to warm the oil up. You could also place it tip-up in cup of hot water as an alternative.

GICH!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 19, 2012)

charley said:


> It  can't imagine doing test e..with a slin pin........and back loading can't be sterile...
> any exposure could contaminate...i would think...



Oh great guess i better throw all my ampules of test away.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I know a place that sells 27g 1/2" Luer lock needles. Could I just fill my 3ml syringe with a 1.5cc mix of prop/tren using a 21g needle, THEN, remove the 21g and replace it with the 27g 1/2"? would this work just as well as using a slin pin?


----------



## BigBird (Jan 19, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> So I grabbed some slin pins recently and have been having an issue filling em without losing oil. So here's my question, how do you backload it and then stick the plunger back in without pushing some out the tip? The air pressure seems to keep pushing the plunger back out unless I go in to a few lines, but then when I flip the pin over and the air bubble comes to the top some oil dribbles out the cap. I'm assuming this isn't just an accepted casualty, so I must be doing something wrong, what's the issue here?


When I backload the slins, I place the plunger barely into the syringe after backloading.  I place it in just enough to create a seal so I can then turn syringe upseide down and allow air to rise to the top.  At this point, I push the plunger in some more until the oil is just about at the point of entering the actual pin.  When I follow this protocol, it minimizes the amount of oil actually dispensing through the pin to nearly zero.  The real trick is when you place the plunger into the syringe following the backfill of the compound, be sure to push in the plunger ever so slightly; that is, just enough to make a seal so that no oil drips out when turning the instrument upside down for final prep.  

Not sure if you can visualize what I mean or get the concept but the key words are "gently and carefully and barely."  It's almost as if I"m pushing in the plunger a tiny micrometer as I turn the entire syringe upside down so the air rises to the pin end.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Oh great guess i better throw all my ampules of test away.



your right i forgot about 'snaps' its been a few years.......


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 19, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know a place that sells 27g 1/2" Luer lock needles. Could I just fill my 3ml syringe with a 1.5cc mix of prop/tren using a 21g needle, THEN, remove the 21g and replace it with the 27g 1/2"? would this work just as well as using a slin pin?


 

Yeah for sure man, slin pins go up to 31g I think but 27 would still be nice



BigBird said:


> When I backload the slins, I place the plunger barely into the syringe after backloading. I place it in just enough to create a seal so I can then turn syringe upseide down and allow air to rise to the top. At this point, I push the plunger in some more until the oil is just about at the point of entering the actual pin. When I follow this protocol, it minimizes the amount of oil actually dispensing through the pin to nearly zero. The real trick is when you place the plunger into the syringe following the backfill of the compound, be sure to push in the plunger ever so slightly; that is, just enough to make a seal so that no oil drips out when turning the instrument upside down for final prep.
> 
> Not sure if you can visualize what I mean or get the concept but the key words are "gently and carefully and barely." It's almost as if I"m pushing in the plunger a tiny micrometer as I turn the entire syringe upside down so the air rises to the pin end.


 
I get what you're saying but what do I do with the regular pin while I'm using two hands for this operation? Just lay it on a table or something with the pin off the edge so it doesn't touch anything? I guess that's the part where I went wrong, I was just barely pushing the plungers in and then setting them down to load the next one. When I picked em all up at the end and flipped em I started losing oil out of all of them.... It never even crossed my mind that that would be an issue because I've never heard anyone mention it lol. 

PS. looking beast in the new avi bro


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 19, 2012)

There is a video, ill see if I can find it...






YouTube Video











Shucks I hope that works, showing up on my iPad as a broken file.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dont push the oil out of the syringe to fast while back loading either.  If it sputters and makes a bunch of little bubbles they are kind of a bitch to get out with out losing oil also.


----------



## GMO (Jan 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Backload that bitch with a 20g and you're g2g. My slim pins hold a little more than 1ml. So when i was doing this it was with tren and only .75ml. But just back fill it and hold the pin horizontal but slightly slanted pin side down. Just fill that bitch and then grab the plunger. Tilt the pin back to horizontal and then barely put the plunger in while at the same time tilting the needle toward the sky. Tip it upside down so the needle side is in the air and wait for the bubble to go to the top. Flick it a few times to help.
> 
> It's pretty easy if the gear is warmed up.



^^^This

Good explanation, Slopster


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2012)

You guys are wasting your time with slin pins. Im using 1ml syringes, pop a 20g needle to draw and switch to a 27g x 1/2. No sterility issues, much easier.


----------

